# April Exam



## crunchercrunch (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys and girls. With the test coming up next week, I just want to know: how should I start studying?


----------



## roscodog05 (Apr 1, 2014)

beat it. put a bullet in your brain


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Now would be a great time to start preparing for the October exam. The sooner the better. Most people put about 200 - 300 hours of studying in. Good luck.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

maybe he should just take the advice from the dog. Sounds like this dude's not made for this board.


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you matt for the only good reply in this thread


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 1, 2014)

can it be done? can i get my stamp in one week? help plase


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> thank you matt for the only good reply in this thread


Your post in the April Fools topic is not going to earn you many friends. There is lots of ball busting that goes on here. Almost everyone here has taken the EIT and PE exams and we all know it's stressful. Try to relax and laugh a little.


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 1, 2014)

matt267 said:


> crunchercrunch said:
> 
> 
> > thank you matt for the only good reply in this thread
> ...


alright enough trolling.

but on a serious note, do you think if someone went 110% 24/7 for a whole week they'd be able to pass it?

i feel like if they print out enough material and are smart about using them during the exam, AND get lucky they might be able to do it


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > crunchercrunch said:
> ...



I don't think so, unless you can get in 200 hrs of study time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

honestly, no. You'll burn out.


----------



## crunchercrunch (Apr 1, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> honestly, no. You'll burn out.




good point


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

there is way too much information to be reviewed. And even then, you need to organize yourself, take practice exams. If you cram and rush to the end, it won't end well.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, and one more thing...

Take Matt's advice.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 1, 2014)

If I were already signed up for it and hadn't started studying already, I would just plan on taking it cold and not stressing about it at all. I would also plan to be taking it again in the Fall. Better to give it your best shot in a calm and relaxed state of mind rather than generate all that stress and still fail.

If I were to do any studying, I would make a pass or two through the NCEES sample questions and take the appropriate NEC handbook with me in to the exam.


----------



## Bruno (Apr 1, 2014)

You should have used the $340 for something a hell of a lot more fun. Go get a big bottle of Scotch and rethink this one...


----------



## daw4888 (Apr 2, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > crunchercrunch said:
> ...


It really depends on the person. If you have very little knowledge of Power Systems, then no, you wont. But if you took a really good Power Systems background in college, and have worked in the industry in certain area's like planning(and have a good understanding of the NEC code), then it might be doable.


----------



## Peele1 (Apr 2, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> alright enough trolling.
> 
> but on a serious note, do you think if someone went 110% 24/7 for a whole week they'd be able to pass it?
> 
> i feel like if they print out enough material and are smart about using them during the exam, AND get lucky they might be able to do it


Yes, and hitting keys at random on a typewriter keyboard for an infinite amount of time will almost surely type a given text, such as the complete works of William Shakespeare.

Is it possible, or probable? Possible, yes, with a very low probability.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 15, 2014)

crunchercrunch said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > crunchercrunch said:
> ...


Someone could pass the exam on much less studying that 110% 24/7. But do you really want to bet hundreds of dollars, stress, and the future of your career on it?


----------

